# Is anyone (aghm, else) naming their humi/cooladors?



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

It all started with my iPod. upon installation you are asked to name it. Since then things have been getting names... lots of things.... inanimate things, objects. haha (ohh boy) anyway I recently was gifted by my wife a table top/stand up kind of humidor (thanks God it matchs the room!) its all proper and everthing (really nice- thanks CI.com) and it came with a plaque thingy to engrave. So im pondering a name over here and so far im leanng towards Wentworth or Choncey.... but i dont know.

so do any of you have a ahh little name youd like to share with us? a ahh little alias for your humi? no? cool well then maybe you could help me out whats a good buttle... buttler kind of name... i have nice and limey -anglo backing i guess it calling to me!





(I know this post is mostly :BS but it was only 30-40 seconds I took  )


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

how about Jeeves, M'lady, or The Great One


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

How about

*NO!*

:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> How about
> 
> *NO!*
> 
> :al


 :tpd:


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

No. I have not named my humidor, my car, or certain parts of the anatomy either. Guess I'm just unoriginal...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No names on any of my stuff, but I do have a humi with my initials on a brass plate.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Take the George Takai route and name it Lord Montahue. Other fun names could include but are not limited to, Mookie, Milton, Moneypit, Vagina, Herman, NugNug, Junebug, Cletus, Chester, Frank, Lloyd, Napolean, Johnny Swingdick, Rygar, Cliffard. These are just a few I could think of. Hope it helps! :w


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, I don't have a name for my humidor or any other "thing" but I noticed the names you are coming up with sound English. If it were me, I would probably lean towards something more Hispanic (Cuban) sounding.

How about Arturo, Carlito, well you get the idea.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> so do any of you have a ahh little name youd like to share with us? a ahh little alias for your humi?QUOTE]
> 
> Ummm, no. What kind of CrazyFool would come up with an idea to name their humidor??? :r :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I cast my vote for Chauncey.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

The most common name/word/label I have seen used by the gorillias arround here when refering to their humis is "Full". References to "the slope" are usually found in the same context.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I think President Clinton named his Monica.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Aaron said:


> I think President Clinton named his Monica.


I think so too....I wonder if he was using 65% beads or 70% beads


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

mi stash rodado mano

... my hand rolled stash

ok, it's a reach!

Hey, how about some pics please?


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

My wife, as she was reading some of these posts with me, asked me to PLEASE never name my humi. I actually think that's pretty good advice.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So uh, how did you get that name CrazyFool??? Ohh yeah, right.

No names on my things, but if your looking for one...
James, Nyles, Winston (as in Churchill... could be a goody since it is cigar related).


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

how could i NOT name my humi somthing like Wentworth, Cletus, Chauncy or Winston??? CA'mon!!! I just like to be a little animated. plus things always grow a personality when it comes time to sell them, so im just giving this one a name, in hopes i never turn my back on her (oh great now its a chick?)  


i send pictures over tonight :al mean time thanks for the advice, weither it was a name or to walk away from naming... its still getting a name, dam this little brass plate! it begs to be ingraved!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

NEVER anthropomorphize your humidor.

They HATE that!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Aaron said:


> NEVER anthropomorphize your humidor.
> 
> They HATE that!


and i cant stand words like anthropomorphize. they are designed for people... well ill be nice 

finding humor in giving a inatimate object a human name or personality is innocent fun, nothing to be hating over :2

Its also called being creative or silly. neither of which is real understood or excepted by most Aficionados (hence why i like this forum, its not too fishy)


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Name it Fidel.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Another consideration: What gender is a humidor. Most langauges other that English give most objects a gender. Amybe find the Spanish translation and note whether it is preceded by la or el and choose your name appropriately.


----------



## cbob (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been considering names -right now they all have numbers from the newest stock (1) to the oldest (6) with a 7th holding a pot-pourri of customs singles and gifts.

Hmm... this suggests :

1. Sneezy 
2. Bashful 
3. Doc 
4. Grumpy 
5. Happy 
6. Sleepy 
7. Dopey 

Commander Bob
Waaay too many coolerdors.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The $ pit


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> The $ pit


That one pretty well covers it :r


----------



## SteveM10 (Dec 25, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> ... its still getting a name, dam this little brass plate! it begs to be ingraved!


Ever think that little brass plate might be begging for YOUR initials or name????  :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im gonna write "DO NOT OPEN" on my brass plate


----------



## Estephano (Sep 30, 2009)

King Cat said:


> My wife, as she was reading some of these posts with me, asked me to PLEASE never name my humi. I actually think that's pretty good advice.


That's funny. I name everything. My car, my computer, etc. and have been killing myself trying to think of a name for my humidor, and ended up simply naming it "Humi" (as the English language rules of pronunciation apply).

Humi the humidor


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm if you want a butler type name there's only one that you need to think of....... MR. BELVADERE! :thumb:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I call my cabinet "The Money Pit". My wife has some names for it but I can not post them...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a big believer in naming cars. I sent my last car (a 1992 Taurus) to the salvage yard after 240k miles. Apparently someone picked her up and made her whole, again. I saw her one day and excitedly told my wife "I saw LaTonia!." I'm a dork.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

How about "Mine"?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Hubert, Hubert the Humidor. or if it was me i would name it after one of the turtles lol leo Raph Donny or Mikey. possibly Master Splinter or Shredder. but im lame and dont like leaving my childhood heroes.


----------

